# Linen and laundry...



## totomongo (Nov 4, 2005)

Being new, I will tell a few things about myself before I ask my question. I own a laundry service in NYC and just acquired (bought) a catering account from another launderer. He trained me to properly process the tablecloths and linen for this customer. I feel I am ready to solicit new commercial business. 

If some of you would be kind enough to answer a few questions I would immensely appreciate it. Recently, I came into a situation which would allow me to price my service at a moderate discount from my competitors (which would allow me to pass that savings onto my customers).

In your opinion, what percentage of caterers own thier own linen and uniforms? Why did you choose to own you own linen? Of those who do, how do they choose to launder those items - at home, the local laundromat or an advertised service?

Also, if a service is used, how is it priced - by contract, by the pound, or by the piece - or some combination therein? 

I would like to be prepared to service your industry properly. (By the way, I did search for the answers to as many of my questions prior to asking). Thanks! 

Toto


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I rent mine. Laundry done at home never comes out as clean as what I get from my laundry guy. I can also get a large selection of colors and sizes of table linens. And being able to chuck all the dirty linen into a few bags and being done with it is the way to go. I charge for linens anyway, so I still make a little without having to do laundry myself or hire someone to do it. And my linen company charges by the piece. HTH.


----------



## totomongo (Nov 4, 2005)

Aah, you charge for the linen. Did you have to sign a contract? 

Thanks!


----------

